# Ford LGT 195 ?Mods/plans



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello All.
I wondered if anyone had one of these machines and if so how do they like it.I Have had a LGT165 for years and saw the 195 for sale and couldn't say no.My plans were to rebuild the 195 and just use the 165 for parts(the transaxle mainly)but I have a line on another 195 and will likely pick it up and sell the 165 off. The 195 is wider(60"deck)has a twin 20hp engine and has power steering and remote hyd outlets. The steering isn't very sharp and uses a slave valve arangement.I have a double ended cyl and steering valve so I intend to switch it to full hydro that turns shorter. Another mod I did to the 165 was to weld the hood parts together in one pc and hinge it in the front.(I will do this to the 195 too).Another thought I had was to relocate the battery to the right fender area.I would build a box and weld it into a sq hole cut into the fender.I would do this in both fenders and the left side would act as a tool box.Covers would be topped off with foam and vinyl (matching the seat) and serve as arm rests.Switching the heal/toe trans controls to a two pedal system is another item on the to-do list. The deck is solid but needs work done to the support wheels/rollers too.Any pics(of your 195s) and other thoughts for improvement would welcome.Thanks in advance.


----------

